# 29 gallon Low tech tank.



## NYCaqua (Dec 26, 2013)

Hello i been a long term hobbyist keeping tanks for over 10 years. I have been working on this low tech Anubias/Java fern tank for about the last 4 months or so. Its still a work in progress as i have not gathered all the anubias petite i would like for the foreground. I need approximately 25-30 more to fill the complete foreground fairly compact in appearance or i wait for leaves to continue to grow and propagate then in order to spread them out. I would appreciate any feedback you guys might have. Also feel free to ask any questions.

Here are a couple of views of the tank.


















Additional Tank details:

*Filtration*- Eheim classic 2215-37 + Aquaclear 30

*Lighting*- Current USA satellite LED plus and Current USA single ramp time (Sunrise begins at 11:30am and sunset begins at 10:30pm)

*Feeding*- Elos sv.B pellet, Elos Spirulina plus pellet, Omega One Super color flakes, Hikari Mini Algae Wafers, Hikari Frozen brine shrimp, Hikari frozen spirulina Brine shrimp, Hikari Frozen bloodworms (twice a week flakes and pellets are supplemented with vita-chem for more vitamins prior to the weeks water change).

*Fertilization*- Flourish excel, Flourish iron, Flourish trace, Flourish Comprehensive supplements, Microbe-lift bloom and grow.

*Water changes*- 30% on Tuesday and 50% on Fridays along with Seachem Prime.


----------



## DizzyD (Apr 24, 2013)

I like it. Makes me want a anubius tank...


----------



## prighello (Aug 19, 2007)

How do you keep GSA off your Anubias? I've always had them fall prey to that stuff in the last couple of tanks. I love the plant though.


----------



## NYCaqua (Dec 26, 2013)

prighello said:


> How do you keep GSA off your Anubias? I've always had them fall prey to that stuff in the last couple of tanks. I love the plant though.


I dose A LOT of ferts. Twice a day in the mixture of the ones i mentioned alternating. I also take out any plant that might have GSA and take it off manually(just scrape your fingernail carefully on the spot that has it). Strong leaves with GSA are easy to remove it from. If you scrape it too hard you can damage that leaf. Its rare to have any of them get it but it does happen on occasion. I have well over 20+ anubias in here that are growing leaves rapidly.


----------



## prighello (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks, I kind of do the same thing but tire of scrubbing the leaves. My growth is okay I guess, one leaf a week per plant. It's the older leaves that get it. I've been dumping phosphates to see if that helps in addition to all the other macros and micros. 

Your tank looks great by the way.


----------



## NYCaqua (Dec 26, 2013)

prighello said:


> Thanks, I kind of do the same thing but tire of scrubbing the leaves. My growth is okay I guess, one leaf a week per plant. It's the older leaves that get it. I've been dumping phosphates to see if that helps in addition to all the other macros and micros.
> 
> Your tank looks great by the way.


Yea i always play around with the combination of liquids i add to the tank and which should be more frequent than others. 1 leaf per week is a pretty good growth rate. Thanks for the praise. I am mostly working on the getting more Anubias petites now so that i can make a complete carpet of them at the foreground.


----------

